# sperm analysis from gp



## shamrockgal (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi ladies
Wa wondering how easy to get sperm analyse from your gp? I mean does my hubby have to go there to do his business and get results? How long will that take? Do we have fo pay for it.
We're getting treatment done in prague and was told we need to get an update sperm analysis so we're just not too sure who to go to!
We had our failed treatment in belfast but his results were a year and a half old
Thanks a million  
Lou


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi your gp can't do them, craigavon or belfast can do them on nhs. You can pay private at orgin or grmc not sure about royal, we went to orgin was 120 three years ago


----------

